# Hobart Steakmaster Tenderizer



## Master of Cold (Aug 7, 2011)

Good luck finding parts. Hobart is one of the most protective manufacturers in aspect to supplying parts.

What I would do is try to find out what company actually made that machine. Most of hobarts equipment is made by third party vendors, or other companies that they bought out. Some of these companies still exist, and are usually more than happy to help you.


----------



## Master of Cold (Aug 7, 2011)

If the lubricated parts do not come in contact with food then its probably regular 90 weight gear oil. If the lubricated part does contact food, then use food grade mineral oil


----------



## dirt-road (Oct 2, 2011)

Thanks Master. The gearbox is isolated so there's no danger with it contacting the food. I had forgotten that mineral oil was originally used in my old Ford 8N's gearbox and differential so it should certainly work in the tenderizer. I was concerned the shaft seals on the tenderizer may not like 90 weight so I am going to try to find food grade mineral oil first. Thanks again; dirt-road.


----------



## Master of Cold (Aug 7, 2011)

I usually used the stuff off of the shelf in walmart health section..


----------

